# White Bumps Not Ich



## HappyGilmore (Jun 12, 2011)

First the tank Information

Size- 80 Gallon
Filter- Fluval 405
Cycle Time- 2 weeks. I had no choice but to put them in before the tank was cycled unfortunately. They have been in since 4 days after the tank was filled for the very first time.

Water Properties- I am sure its all over the chart as its only 2 weeks into being cycled. Need to get another test kit.

Food- Fed the same Cichlid pellets the store uses created by a local breeder and Blood Worm.

Substrate- Gravel

Aeration- Lots of aeration the water is saturated.

Fish- 1 convict, 1 Bumblebee, 1 Jack Dempsey, 1 GoldFish, 2 algae eaters.

As you can see the convict is pretty rough looking. The bumblebee was giving him a hard time in the other much smaller tank. The white bumps you will see in the video developed overnight. They have not become any worse over the last 24 hours. The bumblebee also has a few on him as you can see. 2 of them on the bee have actually almost disappeared. 
So far the bumps don't seem to be affecting them they are acting somewhat normal considering being in the tanks cycle. I am pretty sure thats not ich at least not like ich I have seen before. i did alot of searching in Google but couldn't find anything that looked like that.

*Video*






Any ideas?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I believe it is ich, and that you may also be developing a secondary infection.

You need to get a test kit, stop feeding, and do a 75% water change (with a good dechlorinator). Next, raise the temp to 86 degrees, and add regular salt (Kosher, canning, table salts all work well). The salt needs to be dissolved in hot water prior to adding to the tank, and start at 1 TBS per 5 gallons.

Tomorrow, do another 50-75% water change, and add dechlor and salt again.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I also agree it's ich. It also look's like fungus. To treat the ich do as *triscuit* said. 
As far as treating the fungus use PimaFix and don't forget to take the carbon out of the filter.


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks alot for the replies. Starting today with a waterchange and salt+Pimafix. Will post in a few days.


----------

